# The Tail of Two Plugs



## Graybeard (Apr 28, 2015)

After reading Greg's rebuild of Kevin's saw I wondered what tales these plugs tell.

The one on the left is an NGKr and out of a Stihl 025 saw. The one on the right is a Bosch R10 is out of a Stihl 290.

(Sorry for the picture, need a tripod.)

What brand of plug do you like?

Graybeard


----------



## Kevin (Apr 28, 2015)

I've always liked Autolite for my trucks even for my GM trucks. But for small engines I use pretty much any major brand plug. I think I have Bosch in most of them. But as long as it's a major brand plug (except fr champion I don't care for them) the more important thing is what fuel and oil you use and now what ethanol neutralizer and how well youo keep the saws tuned. IMO those are more important than the brand of plug. As long as the plug isn't a cheap no name POS then the other things are more important.

@woodtickgreg may know that one brand is better than another though so I am interested to hear his input.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 28, 2015)

Both of those plugs look to be burning good, a little rich on the carb settings but that is good. The one on the left does not look to be that old as the burn is not all the way around the porcelain.
NGK is my preferred plug for small engines, Bosch being my second choice which is also a good plug.


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks, that's helpful.
Graybeard

Reactions: Like 1


----------

